# palm beach 21 & 22/11/06



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Got down to palmy just after 4 on the 21st to find that the fish were on the bite got out and managed 3 fish of between 3.5kg-4.5kg while stu (spottymac) managed 4 of around the same size so decided to give the 22nd a go got to the beach and the surf was up,
Ended up swimming after the first attempt at launching but got out the second time but it was well worth it, ended up catching 4 spotty and 1 doggie my best day at sea by far  .
Tried again today but had no luck


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Excellent result mate! very envious!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Aww, Fantastic,

Me next, Me next.........Pleeeeeese

cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaIiKzYAAAlfgAASYAEAAIABEIAuY8wgIABIap4p5QepiN6moUaMgaNMjRAH3YVWsYNIrecjJujqdZng3EGzRE1sstKK5vOIfF3JFOFCQoiIrNg=


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well done again guys, 
looks like its starting to fire.

hey what i was wondering is how you bleed the catch, 
ive heard that spotties need to be bled, do you bother or are they ok not bled? i always wondered how you do it if so with sharks around etc

great effort though, i hope to join you guys in the next month or so


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

All right...someone needs to help me out here. What is a spotty and what is a doggie? (and don't say fish either) :lol:

JT


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

JT, both are species of mackerel, spotted macs and schoolies, the latter of which is often called a doggie or dog mackerel. :wink:

Nice effort guys, that would have been a lot of fun landing those on a yak/ski.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Well done boys! I'll be chasing up on Fraser Island shortly. Fingers crosssed!!


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

On closer inspection, do I spy with my little eye one of Eric's ski's from Gen Anil, Durban?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Ohhhh Yeahhhhhhhhh. Giddy-up there fellas. Thats the kinda fish im dreaming about.


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

They look like some nice fish i can't make it down the coast this weekend for that paddle dam shame seeing as they appear to be coming on the chew. I am stuck in Hervey Bay i will have to give it try up hear as Hairymick and i are looking at getting to the woodies sometime soon 25th-27th hope the weather god's are gentle.
P.S Congrats on the fish again and tight lines next trip. 8)


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I hope you left some for me! I'll give it a shot tomorrow before work. Are you heading out again?


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

hey shoey i will be there tomorrow hope they on the bite


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

thanks guys

redphoenix they where all taken on pillies

Fishing Man i dont bleed my fish and they tast great


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Duran,

how do you eat them? do you fillet, cut steaks or bake whole type thing??

also what rod do you use, i picked up a shimano tss4 but havent bought the rod or line yet, any tips on what to get there, i dont want to spend an aweful lot if possible


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey fishing man the rod i use is a 5ft 6in, 7-10kg solid glass fiber rod that i payed about $20 for. The tackle takes a lot of punishment in the surf so expensive equitment is not needed as it is just more stuff to worry about and as far as line goes i use 25lb line. Maybe some other members can also help with this question.
Regarding cooking the fish, i fillit all my fish as to get rid of all the bones, and then cook it on the b.q. , deepfry, i tried ZED's recipe that he posted and it was good.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

no worries,

are you using braid or mono. 
I might look to get the rest of the gear soon

they sure sound good on the BBQ

cant wait to get into it


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

hey fishing man i use mono but that is just personal preference


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great work Duran.

That damn Nor easter has cooled the water a fair bit. Nonetheless the tailor and trevs were still nuts tonite off the rocks.

Hope the spotty's stay with you - None here yet!


----------



## Dettori (Sep 3, 2006)

Sensational catch gents WELL DONE!


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

l have a few more pics of a top week of spotty fishing


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Glad you like the recipe.

I thought a doggie was a dog-tooth tuna.
Anybody got a pic?

Congrats duran. Again, with autumn here and winter coming, reading your reports keeps me going. We'll see what I can scare up this eve (arvo?)

Happy Thanksgiving to any yakyanks reading.

Z


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Went out again today no luck on the Spotties, had a couple of runs but no fish from them. Came home with a nice little Cobia of about 4-5kg, no pics. Might try tomorrow if im allowed.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Go get em fella's we want more fish pic's just to really get us jealous. We should start posting pics of our Sydney Kingies soon :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

one more question, how do you kill the catch after getting it on board, 
i always wondered how you control a spotty/spaniard once on board.

I know they move around a bit hehe


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey fishing man, you can kill your fish with a priest which is just a mini baseball bat looking thing or you can use a fish spike/knife and stab it in the head.
shoey well done sorry i could not make it this morning 6 days of fishing and i was really tired i really hope they r on the bite tomorrow.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Grab them by the tail,they go off for about 5 sec kicking and shaking then it's all over,pull the hooks out and pop him in the bag


----------

